# It just like exploded or something



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Not my picture but thought I'd share, figuring you guys would get a kick out of it. I could sooooo picture JJ doing this and giving me the same excuse. I guess that's why he doesn't have a bed :bowl:


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

That looks so familar...my guy rips all toys, beds, etc... I loved the picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've experienced this a couple of times!!!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yea, snowing in July. Been there, done that.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I am experiencing déjà vu.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

LMAO!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL seen it before, but still laughing!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny!It looks just like Jacks bed & he started pulling the stuffing out of it last night LOL


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hahaha ....thanks for the laugh


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, so silly!! I've seen that face before!


----------

